# What type of Jeans for summer



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

libann said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> I have a question...which riding jeans would be the best for summer riding?
> Any help would greatly be appreciate!!
> ...


 I live in a hot humid zone and while I do trail ride in jeans, I am not confortable in them. I just bought a pair of Kerrits riding tights and am excited about riding in those. I actually ride in shorts a good bit when at home

It was also suggested to me, to look into Irideons and Tropical Rider tights.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

none, jeans basically blow chunks.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

I ride in.... Crap. Can't remember the brand, but they are uncomfortable to ride in. They are riding jeans too. Supposed to be stretchy and all, but they lie! Get a pair of riding tights or breeches and save yourself the trouble. Seriously.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ICUWest7 (Jun 18, 2013)

I live in GA and it is hot and humid to all ends, and i ride in riding tights/breeches more often than jeans. Jeans just get hot and itchy and chafey and basically, as joe said, blow chunks, lol. 
You can probably find a cheaper pair at a local tack store (you may have to go english tack)


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I go to the thrift store and buy the softest lightest worn out jeans I can find. It's hot here, but with the cactus and thorny trees, you are better off riding in pants. I go cheap because my jeans and shirts are frequently getting torn on said plants.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

WHile no good in thorns, I do all my training in baseball uniform pants.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I can't even think of the last time I rode in jeans (unless backing my greenie for 5 minutes yesterday in jean shorts counts.. but we didn't move, just stood!).

I ride in tights. Wouldn't want to test them on too many serious thorns, but they do ok with our stickerbushes (much better than my arms do!).


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I just bought a pair of Tropical Rider lightweight summer breeches. They worked great for me. I rode in jeans for years, and for years I put up with those awful seams assaulting my anatomy. Life is too short to wear uncomfortable clothes while enjoying your hobby.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Bought a pair of underarmour tights and I love them. Haven't ridden more then twenty miles in them, but so much better than jeans
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Lightweight denim leggings from Walmart. $5-7 on clearance. Thick enough to repel most thorns/branches, yet thin enough not to be too hot (I live in AZ, so we know hot). I wear mesh half chaps and Ariat Terrains with them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

Jeans? Nope! Well, jeans work fine if it's under 80 degrees, but at least for me, upwards of 80ish it's lightweight cotton breeches or shorts.


----------

